
Test your Git skills - cecilpl
https://www.gitlitup.com/
======
josheth
these test repos are hilarious.. heartbleed and trump's wall in prolog

------
dozzie
> Woah! Check yo self befo you wreck yo self.. just login/signup.

How about I don't just to take a (probably automated) test.

